# car wont start after amp "install"



## jti3066 (Aug 23, 2008)

Question is for a 2002 Sentra....(non-ser, etc..).....long story short, I installed an aftermarket amp. into my friends car....I turn the car on and the amp worked for about two seconds then shut down....I immediately disconnected the amp and tried to start the car but it would not turn over..battery is fully charged and everything else works fine (lights, wipers, etc..)...however, when trying to start the car the only noise I hear is the fuel pump....the accessory/amp on wire is not getting any power...I have checked all the fuses under the hood and dash, all were fine.....please help me diagnose this problem......


----------



## jti3066 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok...I searched around a little and found out that it could either be the starter solenoid/relay or the ignition switch.....


----------



## jti3066 (Aug 23, 2008)

does anyone know where the starter relay is? and how to identify....


----------



## jti3066 (Aug 23, 2008)

somebody with a manual please help me identify the relays......does any body have a diagram for the relay locations and what there functions are?


----------



## jti3066 (Aug 23, 2008)

fixed.....somehow the ignition relay was bad?


----------

